# Durolux setup



## Totoxl (23. August 2008)

Hallo Leute habe mal eine Frage zur Einstellung der Durolux.Da die Anleitung nicht die beste ist.

Ich habe an der gabel Drei Ventile.

Welches ist wofür???

1. Fahrtrichtung oben Rechts
2. Fahrtrichtung unten Links
3. Fahrtrichtung oben Links unter dem Absenkmechanismus


----------



## lkTROsaurus (5. September 2008)

hätt ich au ma interesse! sagme wo ist denn oben links bitte ein ventil? meine durolux hat nur eins oben eins unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aynis82 (5. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> hätt ich au ma interesse! sagme wo ist denn oben links bitte ein ventil? meine durolux hat nur eins oben eins unten!



ich habe auch nur zwei ventile das erste befindet sich unten links und das zweite oben rechts !
dieses "ventil" ist KEIN ventil sondern die mechanik die für die absenkung zuständig ist ! kannst ja mal versuchen deine pumpe dort irgendwo anzusetzen 
zur funktion(abgekürzt): links unten macht die gabel härter  -  oben rechts unterstützt die zugstufe und reduziert das wippen

aynis82


----------



## lkTROsaurus (5. September 2008)

was meinst du mit "unterstützt die zugstufe"???

mein problem is meine gabel is entweder zu hart oder schlägt sehr lautstark durch! wenn ich sie hart genug mache um drops zu springen isses beim dh ne starrgabel! hast du ähnliche probleme? auf wieviel bar fährst du die beiden ventile und was wiegst du?


----------



## Niedtaler (5. September 2008)

ich kann an der Reboundverstellung drehen wie ich will, die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit bleibt die gleiche.
Läuft bei noch jemandem dort Öl raus?
Btw, ich find einfach nicht die richtige Einstellung.
Hab heute den Zug für die Absenkung montiert; funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Kann mir das mal bitte jemand erklären.


----------



## aynis82 (5. September 2008)

ich wiege mit allen sachen(auch protektoren): ca.67kg
ich fahre: unten ca.6bar, oben ca.2,5bar und kaum zugstufe
das traveln mach ich per fingerdruck
was ich mit unterstützen meine: ganz einfach - las mal die kplt. luft oben raus, ergebnis? die zugstufe hat fast keine funktion und es wippt wie ein lämmerschwanz

aynis82


----------



## lkTROsaurus (5. September 2008)

schlägt sie dir durch?


----------



## aynis82 (5. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> schlägt sie dir durch?



nee (aber ich springe auch keine 5m drops) 

aynis82


----------



## lkTROsaurus (5. September 2008)

is das teil nich dafür gemacht?


----------



## aynis82 (5. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> is das teil nich dafür gemacht?



denke ma schon wozu brauch man sonst 180mm an der front ?!
nur habe ich bei mir nicht diese möglichkeiten, "nur" so um die 2m...

aynis82


----------



## lkTROsaurus (5. September 2008)

ah sehe grad, potsdam! naja bin ja hier schon fast in den "richtigen" bergen, du sagma, sonst biste zufrieden? is meine erste 180er hab nich wirklich nen vergleich?! bin nur ma kurz die 66 gefahren, hat sich nich sonderlich anders angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (6. September 2008)

also mal ne meldung von der eurobike 
das ventil unten links ist die hauptkammer 
das ventil oben rechts  war der "versuch" einer plattform
und wird an den 2009er gabeln nicht mehr verbaut 
mehr wußte der mitarbeiter nicht (war erst seit 2wochen bei sr)
also testen testen testen     
an meiner 2006 mz66sl mit 4 luftkammer hab ich auch ne weile gefeilt


----------



## scott-bussi (6. September 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> ich kann an der Reboundverstellung drehen wie ich will, die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit bleibt die gleiche.
> Läuft bei noch jemandem dort Öl raus?
> Btw, ich find einfach nicht die richtige Einstellung.
> Hab heute den Zug für die Absenkung montiert; funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Kann mir das mal bitte jemand erklären.



Hallo Niedtaler,
habe schon sehr viel ausprobiert an der Gabel und einiges darüber hier ins Forum geschrieben. (einfach mal danach suchen)
Hier noch einige Tips:
1. Das Luftventil oben an der Gabelbrücke soll eine Art Anti Dive Funktion in der Dämpfung unterstützen(Ist aber meiner Meinung nach recht wirkungslos!)
Hier sollte man mind. 5 bar hereinmachen. Mehr Druck bringt mehr Endprogression! (Gabel schlägt bei Drops nicht so leicht durch.) Ich fahre hier ca. 7 bar Druck. Lt. Suntour sollte der Druck hier um die 5 bar sein, aber nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung anderer Fahrer eher höher und immer ca. 2 bar höher als in der unteren Luftkammer!
2. Mit dem Luftventil unten stimmt man die Hauptluftkammer ab. Je nach Gewicht ca. 3,5 - 7 bar. Durch den niedrigen Druck in der Hauptkammer spricht die Gabel dann gut an und nutzt viel Federweg.
3. Die zuerst ausgelieferten Gabeln sind mit einer falschen Zugstufennadel versehen worden (Bilder in meinem Album). Damit läßt sich die Zugstufe kaum verstellen. Würde ich reklamieren. Es gibt von Suntour Versuche mit neuen Kartuschen, die funktionieren deutlich besser!!
4. Die Absenkung sollte eigentlich ganz einfach zu montieren sein.
Bei mir ließ sich der Zug nicht montieren, weil die kleine Madenschraube, die den Zug klemmt falsch eingeschraubt war. Einfach die Plastikabdeckung aufschrauben und gucken, ob die Madenschraube an der Seite in das keilförmige Klötzchen eingeschraubt ist, auf der auch die Bohrung in der Plastikkappe angebracht ist. Sonst kann man in montiertem Zustand den Zug nicht einführen oder festschrauben.

Viel Spaß beim Testen und wenn möglich mal schreiben ob´s was gebracht hat.

Gruß
Scott-Bussi


----------



## Totoxl (6. September 2008)

Hallo Leute.

Bin gerade wieder aus Willingen zurück. Hier kommt mein Bericht.

Die Anleitung für die Gabel ist, naja wie soll ich sagen, BESCHISSEN.

Aber die Gabel selber dafür um so besser.

Setup.
Habe die  obere Luftkammer mit ca. 10bar und die untere mit ca. 7bar gefüllt. Das ganze passt für 95kg Kampfgewicht.  

Fahrbericht.
Im stehen vermittelt die Gabel das Gefühl, das sie zu straff abgestimmt ist.
Beim fahren verhält sich die Gabel dann aber gut. Sie nutzt den Federweg voll aus und ist zum Schluss Progressive genug um nicht durchzuschlagen. Kieselsteine merkt man schon, schnelle Schläge bügelt sie aber gut weg. Beim Bremsen und wenn man aus dem Sattel geht taucht sie ein Wenig ein. Also leider keine anti Nose dive Funktion. 

Fazit.
Ich würde sie mir wieder kaufen. Die kleinen Macken der Gabel sind zu verzeihen und das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis passt auf jeden Fall. Also


----------



## lkTROsaurus (6. September 2008)

ja aber scheise mein rebound geht nich, eigentlich brauch ich keine reboundverstellung da die so eigentlich passt, aber nerven tuts mich trotzdem, ich will sie eignentlich nich einschicken


----------



## Totoxl (6. September 2008)

Das kenne ich. Mein Rebound geht auch nicht. Passt aber für mich so. Werde aber noch mit meinem Händler dies bezüglich reden.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (6. September 2008)

ich schlag ihm mal nen preisachlass vor! das wÃ¤rs ne anstÃ¤dnige 180er gabel fr effektiv 250â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niedtaler (7. September 2008)

@ scott-bussi:
Bei ca. 76 Bruttogewicht fahre ich unten ca. 4 bar und oben ca. 7 bar. Ich bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden und probiere noch weiter.

@ all:
Hab aber mit der Absenkung folgendes Bedienproblem: Ich drück den Hebel, drück die Gabel zum Einfedern nach unten, laß den Hebel wieder los. Die Gabel verbleibt nicht in der abgesenkten Position, sondern fährt wieder vollständig aus. Was mach ich falsch?

Ich hab eine der ersten über Wiener Bike Parts ausgelieferten Gabeln. Ich werd mal mit meinem Händler über den Austausch der Kartusche reden.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (7. September 2008)

probiers mal ohne remote hebel und drück drekt den zapfen an der linken gabekrone! bei mir was auch mal so, einschmieren der remote technik hatdann geholfen.


----------



## juh (7. September 2008)

seid ihr euch mit den drücken sicher?

in der drucktabelle hier  von suntour sind doch deutlich andere maximaldrücke angegeben: rechts maximal 5,3bar, links bis zu 10.
ich fahr meine mit ~7,5bar links und 3,5 rechts bei etwas unter 75 kg gewicht  mit ausrüstung und meine gabel federt genauso wie ihr das beschreibt: souverän bei hohem tempo aber nicht so, dass sie spinnweben wegfiltert. vielleicht liegt die fehlfunktion der zugstufe daran

klasse, der link funktioniert nicht. http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com --> service --> product faq --> oil levels air pressure chart 2008


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> @ scott-bussi:
> Bei ca. 76 Bruttogewicht fahre ich unten ca. 4 bar und oben ca. 7 bar. Ich bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden und probiere noch weiter.
> 
> @ all:
> ...



Das mit der Gabel, die nicht abgesenkt bleibt hab ich auch mal gehabt. Zusätzlich hat sie stark geklappert. Zu Hause hab ich festgestellt, das sich die obere Verschraubung (Gabelstopfen) unter der Plastikkappe gelöst hatte! (Linke Seite, also Plastikkappe abschrauben und prüfen.)
Könnte aber auch an zu viel Zugspannung liegen. Habe den Zug so eingeklemmt, daß ich etwas Spiel im Hebel habe.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (7. September 2008)

boa das mit der drucktabelle von sr kann nich sein! die is dann viel zu weich, unmöglich!


----------



## scott-bussi (7. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> boa das mit der drucktabelle von sr kann nich sein! die is dann viel zu weich, unmöglich!



Außerdem ist garantiert kein 10er Öl drin, sondern ich schätze 2,5er! Hab nämlich mit aufgebohrter Zugstufe ein 10er eingefüllt, ohne aufbohren würde die Gabel warscheinlich stecken bleiben!


----------



## juh (7. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:
			
		

> boa das mit der drucktabelle von sr kann nich sein! die is dann viel zu weich, unmöglich!


naja, ich nehm mal an, dass die drücke (insbesondere der maximadruck für die antidive-seite), die suntour angibt schon stimmen.

so wahnsinnig unlogisch finde ich das ganze auch nicht:
auf der linken seite kann man mit bis zu 10bar die federhärte einstellen. also im endeffekt gehört da so viel luft rein, bis der sag passt. 
ich hab daraufhin - wie bei jeder meiner vorherigen gabeln -die zugstufe eingestellt.
danach hab ich mich an den schnickschnack gemacht: anti-dive. da das eine low-speed druckstufe sein muss, macht es meiner meinung nach wenig sinn, darin mehr druck zu fahren als in der hauptkammer und ich persönlich werde dort auch nicht mehr einfüllen als erlaubt. also mindestens 2bar, maximal 5,irgendwas. bei den von mir angegebenen 3,5bar fühlt sich die gabel ganz ordentlich an, wobei ich da selber noch am experimentieren bin.




			
				scott-bussi schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das Luftventil oben an der Gabelbrücke soll eine Art Anti Dive Funktion in der Dämpfung unterstützen(Ist aber meiner Meinung nach recht wirkungslos!)
> Hier sollte man mind. 5 bar hereinmachen. Mehr Druck bringt mehr Endprogression! (Gabel schlägt bei Drops nicht so leicht durch.) Ich fahre hier ca. 7 bar Druck. Lt. Suntour sollte der Druck hier um die 5 bar sein, aber nach meiner Meinung und Erfahrung anderer Fahrer eher höher und immer ca. 2 bar höher als in der unteren Luftkammer!


mein gedankengang dazu: mit diesem setp kompensiert man mit druckstufe einen zu niedrigen luftdruck in der hauptkammer. ich war auch erstaunt, wieviel druck die hauptkammer verträgt,ohne dass die gabel dabei unsensibler wird.
nun, mal sehn ob sich anleitungstechnisch mal was tut,um uns arme idioten  mal aus unserer unwissenheit zu befreien


----------



## lkTROsaurus (7. September 2008)

hat jemand mal direkt bei suntour angefragt?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (7. September 2008)

bist du dir sicher das mit left und right die fahrtrichtung gemeint ist und nich wenn man von vorne draufguckt? Hab meine bei gocycle gekauft und da lag ein beiblatt drinne auf dem steht oben min 2bar mehr als unten!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (7. September 2008)

hat jemand das teil eigentlich mal gewogen? was wiegt die gabel tatsächlich? 2350gramm kann ja nich sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juh (7. September 2008)

> bist du dir sicher das mit left und right die fahrtrichtung gemeint ist und nich wenn man von vorne draufguckt? Hab meine bei gocycle gekauft und da lag ein beiblatt drinne auf dem steht oben min 2bar mehr als unten!



tja, damit ist die verwirrung dann komplett...


----------



## mazola01 (7. September 2008)

Langsam sollte Suntour mal eingreifen...
Meine Gabel kommt auch mitte nächster Woche...würde gern wissen was ich dann wirklich zu tun hab.


----------



## coparni (7. September 2008)

Wiegt sie bitte einer mal? Am liebsten als 160er mit 1 1/8"-Schaft.


----------



## Niedtaler (7. September 2008)

@ scott-bussi

danke, ich glaub es liegt an ner zu hohen Zugspannung. Wenn ich den Zapfen bei abgeschraubtem Deckel von Hand reindrücke funktioniert die Absenkung. Werds morgen mal ändern.

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## lkTROsaurus (8. September 2008)

Suntour Team! Wo Seids Ihr!!!!


----------



## scott-bussi (8. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> hat jemand mal direkt bei suntour angefragt?



Ja, habe ich, nachdem die - sehr ausführliche und genaue Anleitung - mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen hat! Dort hat man mir die Werte angegeben, die auch in der Tabelle bei Suntour stehen. Hatte aber den Eindruck, daß die das auch nur abgelesen haben, aber nicht wirklich Ahnung hatten. Habe aber auch eine der ersten Gabeln und sehr früh nachgefragt. Inzwischen werden die sich sicherlich schon genauer mit der Gabel beschäftigt haben.


----------



## scott-bussi (8. September 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher das mit left und right die fahrtrichtung gemeint ist und nich wenn man von vorne draufguckt? Hab meine bei gocycle gekauft und da lag ein beiblatt drinne auf dem steht oben min 2bar mehr als unten!



Das mit dem Beiblatt soll lt. Suntour Mitarbeiter ein Fehler sein(Beiblatt kommt vom deutschen Importeur, der auch die Sache mit den falsch verpackten 180er Gabeln versaubeutelt hat).
 Meiner Meinung nach funktioniert dieses Set up aber besser als das von Suntour.


----------



## scott-bussi (9. September 2008)

juh schrieb:


> naja, ich nehm mal an, dass die drücke (insbesondere der maximadruck für die antidive-seite), die suntour angibt schon stimmen.
> 
> so wahnsinnig unlogisch finde ich das ganze auch nicht:
> auf der linken seite kann man mit bis zu 10bar die federhärte einstellen. also im endeffekt gehört da so viel luft rein, bis der sag passt.
> ...



Bin gestern in Winterberg gewesen und habe getestet. Mit dem von Suntour angegebenen Druck funktioniert die Gabel auch nicht schlecht, ist aber ein wenig unsensibel. Im Bikepark muß man aber denke ich, den Druck ein wenig höher machen als im Wald. 
Bin gestern mit 6-7 bar in der Luftkartusche und ca. 2,5 bar in der Dämpfung gefahren. Bilde mir ein, daß dabei sogar ein wenig von dem Anti-Dive Effekt zu spüren ist. 
Mehr Druck in der Dämpfung bewirkt scheinbar weniger Wippen, aber auch ein schlechteres Ansprechverhalten. Mit niedrigem Druck in der Hauptkammer und hohem Druck in der Dämpfung ist die Gabel sensibler, hat aber keinen Anti-Dive Effekt. Habt ihr ähliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Die neue Dämpferkartusche ist dabei eindeutig besser als die Alte, könnte aber noch einen Tick schneller in der Zugstufe sein.


----------



## Totoxl (10. September 2008)

@scott-bussi
Habe heute meine Drücke nochmal geändert. Habe mit Suntour gesprochen und die sagen ganz klar oben maximal 5 bar, ober besser noch die obere Kammer so lassen wie sie ist. Habe jetzt oben ca.3 bar und unten ca.8 bar. Bin heute mein Hometrail gefahren und mußte feststellen das die Gabel sich immer noch gut verhält. Ansprechverhalten wie alle Luftgabeln ein wenig träge, aber voll in Ordnung. Endprogression ist gut, die Gabel schlägt nicht durch und nutzt den Federweg sehr gut aus.

Bin immer noch der Meinung, TOP GABEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott-bussi (11. September 2008)

Habe meine Gabel gestern kompl. zerlegt (bis auf die LUftkartusche). In die Dämpferkartusche habe ich 2,5er Dämpferöl gefüllt (80 ml), das Fett am Schaumstoffring unter dem Staubabstreifer entfernt, den Schaumstoffring in Öl eingelegt und das ganze Innenleben( Führungsbuchsen usw. ) gut mit Dämpferöl gefettet. 
Zusammengebaut, 4 bar in die Dämpfung und 6 bar in die Luftkammer.

Ergebnis: Suuuuper!! Die Gabel spricht super sensibel an, wippt relativ wenig und ist absolut der Traum. Kann nur empfehlen es nachzumachen. Ist aber evtl. etwas pflegeintensiver, da man öfter mal Öl unter die Abstreifer geben sollte.


----------



## juh (13. September 2008)

das ist klassischstes gabeltuning - funktioniert bei jeder gabel gut.
es gibt noch zwei andere ansätze, das gleiche (geschmierte dichtungen und buchsen) zu erreichen:
- brunox wie bekannt angewendet. mag ich nicht, mach ich nicht, weil ich mir bei brunox nicht wirklich sicher bin, obs mittel- bis langfristig schadet.
meine alternative: gabelöl. ich spritze ab und an etwa 1ml unter jeden staubabstreifer. ein paarmal einfedern, überschüssiges öl abwischen.
- bei der durolux: etwa 20 bis 25ml gabelöl ins casting geben. wenn die gabel arbeitet, schwappt das öl innen hoch und schmiert auch. einmal gemacht, isses schön unkompliziert und hält eine ganze weile.


----------



## scott-bussi (14. September 2008)

Gabelöl ins Casting habe ich auch gegeben, leider läufts unten heraus. Brunox ist mir zu dünnflüssig. Hab den Eindruck, daß es nicht gut vom Filzring unter den Abstreifern aufgesaugt wird. Hab´s auch schon mal mit Silikonöl versucht, geht auch.


----------



## coparni (14. September 2008)

Dichtringe gibts im Gummifachhandel (gibts wirklich und ich meine nicht das, was du gerade denkst). Bau einfach so einen auf die Schrauben und dat Dingens ist dicht.


----------



## mazola01 (15. September 2008)

Was ist mitlerweile euer Setup??

ICh wiege 78kg fahr moment oben 5 bar und unten 7 bar.
Ist eig. ganz gut.
Problematisch finde ich schnelle grobe schläge. Z.B. Kärcher Freeride in Bad Wildbad falls das jemand kennt. Da sollte eine 180mm Gabel eigentlich Problemloser drüber donnern. Hab das Gefühl das die Gabel da einfach nicht mehr mitkommt??

Wird sie feinfühliger mit der Zeit?

Gruss Steffen


----------



## scott-bussi (15. September 2008)

coparni schrieb:


> Dichtringe gibts im Gummifachhandel (gibts wirklich und ich meine nicht das, was du gerade denkst). Bau einfach so einen auf die Schrauben und dat Dingens ist dicht.



So was habe ich mir natürlich auch schon gedacht, aber ne Lümmeltüte unten an der Gabel sieht ziemlich doof aus!

Spaß beiseite, löst sich dann die Schraube/Mutter unten dann nicht? Weiß sowieso nicht wie man die vernünftig anschrauben soll, da sich die Druckstangen der Kartuschen schon recht schnell mitdrehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (15. September 2008)

kommmt jemand hier zufällig aus der bodenseeregion und würde mir gegen eine bezahlung einen solchen gabelservice/tuning machen? hab sowas nämlich noch nie gemacht!


----------



## scott-bussi (15. September 2008)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was ist mitlerweile euer Setup??
> 
> ICh wiege 78kg fahr moment oben 5 bar und unten 7 bar.
> Ist eig. ganz gut.
> ...



Probier´s mal mit 7 bar oben und 5 bar unten. (kein Witz!) Sie ist dann sicherlich sensibler, schlägt aber auch durch den höheren Druck in der Dämpfung nicht so leicht durch. Gegebenenfalls Druck erhöhen, aber oben immer ca. 2 bar mehr als unten. Ist zwar nicht gemäß Anleitung, macht die Gabel aber sensibler. Mit dem Suntour Setup mußt Du die Gabel gemäß dem Beitrag weiter oben "tunen" (ist jedenfalls meine Meinung). Ich habs gemacht und auf dem Trail ist die Gabel damit top!


----------



## Niedtaler (15. September 2008)

N`abend,

mal ne kleine Denksportaufgabe für die Nacht:

Welchen Adapter brauch ich bei ner Louise Fr von 2005 mit kurzem Bremsarm (IS Befestigung), wenn ich ne 210er Scheibe montieren will?

Der 17er Adapter ist zu groß und der 3er funktioniert nur, wenn ich zusätzlich Distanzhülsen einbaue.

wäre schön, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Niedtaler


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

Hätte auch ne Bremsenfrage.

Welchen Adapter brauch ich, wenn ich an die Durolux eine Hayes HFX 9 mit 180 Scheibe montieren will?

Hätte vllt ne NEUE 180mm Durolux OVP mit Rechnung für 266 Euro (VB) zu verkaufen, bei Interesse könnt Ihr euch gerne melden. (PM!)


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

welche farbe?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

Die ist schwarz. Laut Händler: " SR-Federgabel DUROLUX, 20mm Vollachse   mit Traveladjust, 26" schwarz 1 1/8" SL 255 mm "


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

zustand?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

NEU! OVP! mit Rechnung! Direkt vom Händler.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

wie funktioniert das?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

Hab sie bei Ebay günstig ersteigert. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich sie behalten will oder verkaufen werde. Könnte Sie dann direkt an dich liefern lassen, wenn ich mich entschieden habe und du sie haben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

also die wäre für nen kumpel, der müsste sich eben noch entscheiden, ist die von gocycle? oder von welchem anbieter?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

also müssen wir uns beide noch entscheiden  nein von gocycle ist sie nicht. tocki.de oder so ähnlich heißt der Shop. Frag deinen Kumpel mal ob er sie überhaupt haben will.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

ja der wird au mal demnächst hier in thread reinschaun! warum tauscht du sie denn nicht um wenn du sie nicht haben willst?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

In den 266 Euro wären sogar noch ein paar Euro Gewinn für mich dabei! Das ist meine Motivation sie zu verkaufen!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

waaaas ach echt? war das ne auktion oder wie?


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

Eine Sofort Kaufen oder Preis vorschlagen Auktion. Mein Preis wurde akzeptiert, zu meiner Überraschung.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

hmm vielleicht solllte ich einfach mal bei tocki.de anrufen und 250â¬ vorschlagen


----------



## wallacexiv (18. September 2008)

Hatten leider nur die eine


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. September 2008)

lol nagut glück gehabt!
sagma warum willste denn das gute stücknich haben?e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (19. September 2008)

eeeey, verkauf sie doch bitte!!! dann bekomm ich nämlich nen neuen Laufradsatz! und den hätte ich echt voll gerne   !!!


----------



## Totoxl (20. September 2008)

Ich sag mal zurück zum Thema

Woher bekomm ich günstig Gabelöl. Internetshop, oder Mopedhändler???


----------



## juh (20. September 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag mal zurück zum Thema



äääh ja - also: öl. ab zu polo --> wilbers racing öl, kostet um die 13euromark der liter.


----------



## Totoxl (27. September 2008)

Habe herausgefunden das ich das Öl von Wilbers besser selber holen kann. Die Firma ist keine 10km weg


----------



## gotboost (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie bekomm ich die Gabel am besten zerlegt, die Standrohre raus, möchte öl in casting füllen und die abstreifer schön einfetten.
Bei der Boxxer hab ich einfach die schrauben unten gelöst und dann draufgeschlagen, Hier kann man nur die linke seite denke ich losschrauben, wie bekomm ich die seite der zugstufenverstellung auf? dankeschön.


----------



## scott-bussi (13. Oktober 2008)

gotboost schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich die Gabel am besten zerlegt, die Standrohre raus, möchte öl in casting füllen und die abstreifer schön einfetten.
> Bei der Boxxer hab ich einfach die schrauben unten gelöst und dann draufgeschlagen, Hier kann man nur die linke seite denke ich losschrauben, wie bekomm ich die seite der zugstufenverstellung auf? dankeschön.



Hi,
geht ganz einfach! 
1. Den Verstellknopf herausziehen (evtl. mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig abhebeln)
2. in die Öffnung einen 6er oder 8er Imbus, weiß nicht mehr genau welcher es war (ausprobieren) einführen und in den Innensechskant schieben. 
3. losschrauben.

Beim Zusammenbauen ist es allerdings kaum möglich die Schrauben wieder ordentlich anzuziehen, da man keine Möglichkeit hat die Kolbenstange der Dämpfung festzuhalten. Hält aber auch so ganz gut.

Gruß
scott-bussi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotboost (13. Oktober 2008)

Hab heute mal neues Fett von Bionicon an die Abstreifer gerieben und das Casting mit je 15ml 10W Gabelöl befüllt. Mal sehen ob's was taugt.
Wie bekomm ich die Zugstufe schneller?


----------



## juh (13. Oktober 2008)

dünneres öl.


----------



## gotboost (14. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es da eine Anleitung?


----------



## scott-bussi (14. Oktober 2008)

gotboost schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Anleitung?




Natürlich nicht. Ist aber gar nicht so schwer. 
Luft in der Dämpfung ablassen, Kartusche unten (Zugstufenversteller) losschrauben, dann oben auf der Gabelbrücke die große Verschraubung (ist das obere Ende der Dämpferkartusche) vorsichtig herausschrauben. 
Die Kartusche in Höhe der unteren Verschraubung vorsichtig in einen Schraubstock mit Kunststoffbacken einspannen und oben den Verschlußstopfen herausschrauben.
Öl ausschütten und dünneres einfüllen(fahre z.Zt. 2,5er).
Bilder von der ausgebauten u. zerlegten Kartusche gibts in meiner Fotogalerie.

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.


----------



## Kistenbiker (14. Oktober 2008)

Wer von euch fährt die 09 Gabel?

Ist da was an den Kartuschen geändert worden?


----------



## gotboost (14. Oktober 2008)

gibt noch keine 09er gabel.
kommt erst nächstes jahr.
hab eine mit dem neuen 09er dekor aber ohne schnellspannachse.
weiß aber nicht ob ich schon die neue kartusche drinnen hab.


----------



## Kistenbiker (25. Oktober 2008)

Hab mich auch "getraut" die günstige Gabel zu kaufen......seit gestern abend drin.

Habe bei 72 Kg unten 4,5 bar und oben 9 bar.
Super ansprechverhalten!!!!

habe aber schon fast Angst dass sie morgen auf dem Trail durchschlägt.
Sie nutzt fast 16 cm beim "durchdrücken" im Fahren.
SAG passt aber!!

Geht euere auch so leicht bis fast Anschlag??
oder reicht die Endprogression der Kartusche da noch aus


----------



## juh (25. Oktober 2008)

dann zitier ich mich mal selbst:


> seid ihr euch mit den drücken sicher?
> 
> in der drucktabelle hier von suntour sind doch deutlich andere maximaldrücke angegeben: rechts maximal 5,3bar, links bis zu 10.
> ich fahr meine mit ~7,5bar links und 3,5 rechts bei etwas unter 75 kg gewicht mit ausrüstung und meine gabel federt genauso wie ihr das beschreibt: souverän bei hohem tempo aber nicht so, dass sie spinnweben wegfiltert. vielleicht liegt die fehlfunktion der zugstufe daran
> ...



ist auf seite 1 dieses threads - danach findet sich eine diskussion über die erlaubten drücke, aus der vorgeht, dass die 5,2bar in der oberen kammer tatsächlich das maximum sind. bedeutet: du fährst deine gabel mit zu wenig luft in der hauptkammer (=federhärte), jedoch mit sehr viel in der low-speed-druckstufe (=oberes ventil). ich nehme an, dass da bei mehr als dem maximaldruck auch nimmer viel passiet an veränderung.

die gabel nutzt zwar den federweg gut, aber 16cm beim einfadern im stand sind imho wirklich viel, obwohl ich auch bei niedrigen drücken bisher noch keinen harten(!) durchschlag provozieren konnte. ich finde, dass die gabel eine ordentliche endprogression hat, ohne zu früh sinnlos hart zu werden. vielleicht bringt dir etwas rumbasteln an den drücken weniger angst vorm durchschlagen.
den sag halte ich eher für einen groben anhaltswert, wie die federhärte der gabel ist;  beim sagmessen ist immer die frage, ob im stehen (also bergab-"neutralposition") gemessen wurde oder (was viele ja machen) im sitzen - passt der sag im sitzen, ist die gabel dann in der abfahrtsposition definitiv viel zu weich.
fährt man viel in dehr steilem gelände, hat man automatisch mehr gewicht aufm vorderrad, im flachen logischerweise entsprechend weniger. dementsprechend muss dann die federhärte angepasst werden.
ich finde alle gabeln, die ich bisher gefahren hab, bei den immer angegebenen ~30% zu weich - die sacken mir dann schon arg durch. und das, obwohl ich noch nichtmal in massiv steilem gelände unterwegs bin.
will sagen: nicht der sag bestimmt den luftdruck in der hauptkammer, sondern fahrstil, vorlieben und gelände. das muss man einfach selbst rauskriegen, sich nicht unbedingt an festgesetzten werten aufhängen...

hei, ist das ein pamphlet...


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Ich werd heute Nachmittag einfach auf den Trail fahren und dann alle möglichen Eintellungen testen.......soll ja was gescheites werden.

Mit den angegebenen Einstellungen kann man zu 90% eh nix anfangen.

Aber an der low-speed Druckstufe habe ich bisher noch gar keinen Veränderung gemerkt......von 3-9 Bar alles getestet.......da muß i nochmal ran.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Alle Zusammen,

es gibt ein neues Durolux Owners Manual. Ihr könnt es euch hier runterladen.

http://srsuntour-files.dbap.de/_pub...s/Final_Manual_Durolux_DuroFR20_Duro_2009.pdf

Noch mal ein kleiner Hinweis zwecks den Luftdrücken:

Unten sollte ihr nicht mehr als 11 Bar reinhauen. Oben nicht mehr als 5bar. Es gab ja einige Forumsdikusionen darüber, aber man sollte nie mal als 5bar oben fahren. 

Wenn ihr oben mehr Druck fahrt als unten, dann wird die Gabel ziemlich progressiv, das geht dann vor allem zu lasten der Federgeschwindingkeit der Gabel. Auf schnellem Geläuf solltet ihr deshalb dieses Setup nicht wählen. Als Faustformel kann man sagen, bei ca. 80kg Köpergewicht, unten ca. 8bar, oben 2-3 bar. 

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (1. November 2008)

Komisch da schreib jeder was anderes .....
bei meinem Beiblatt stand unten 6 und oben 8 bar.....

Dann werd i mich mal an die "neuen" Angaben halten.....sind ja aus erster Hand.


----------



## scott-bussi (2. November 2008)

Leider finde ich auch im neuen Manual für die Durolux keinerlei Hinweise wie die Gabel abzustimmen ist und auch nicht wie die obere Luftkammer (Low Speeddämpfung) funktioniert.
Ist also auch nicht der Weißheit letzter Schuß!!


----------



## juh (2. November 2008)

die gabel ist genau so abzustimmen wie jede andere gabel auch:
1) hauptkammerdruck = sag passend einstellen
2) zugstufe grob einstellen
3) anti-dive einstellen, dass die gabel so weit abtaucht, dass es einem passt
4) fahren und eventuell einen der parameter ändern.

die tatsache, dass das hier eine luftgabel ist, ermöglicht es zwar für jeden ein perfektes setup hinzuzaubern, allerdings wird halt punkt 4 sehr wichtig - bei mir vor allem deshalb, weil ich auch bei gut funktionierender gabel immer das gefühl habe, dass da noch mehr drin sein könnte. damit verschlimmbesser ich dann oft das setup.
es macht aber definitiv keinen sinn, wenn suntour ein absolutes universal-setup vorgibt: 
gabel einstellen ist eigenleistung. mag ich viel oder wenig zugstufe?  erwarte ich von einer gabel, dass sie beim bremsen nicht abtaucht oder will  ich sie so sensibel wie möglich? hab ichs gern weich oder mag ich ein straffes setup? auf jede dieser fragen hat jeder fahrer eine völlig andere antwort. jeder fährt ein anderes rad mit anderer gewichtsverteilung und verschieden gutem hinterbau - denn dazu muss die gabel ja auch noch passen. es gibt so unendlich viele faktoren, die da reinspielen, dass es gar keine allgemeingültige aussage geben kann.
und würde man ein super-setup "vorgeben", würde dann von darüber gemeckert werden, dass  das nicht so gut funktioniert wie das selbst "erfahrene". 
einen grund zu meckern gibts immer. schaut euch die diskussionen bei anderen gabelherstellern an: marzocchi z.b. gibt drücke an, die stimmen aber nicht --> meckerei. rock shox gibt halbwegs passende drücke an, allerdings passen die nicht zu jedem fahrer --> meckerei. 
zumal ja das suntour-team hier durchaus sinnige hinweise für ein setup gibt:


			
				SR SUNTOUR schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr oben mehr Druck fahrt als unten, dann wird die Gabel ziemlich progressiv, das geht dann vor allem zu lasten der Federgeschwindingkeit der Gabel. Auf schnellem Geläuf solltet ihr deshalb dieses Setup nicht wählen. Als Faustformel kann man sagen, bei ca. 80kg Köpergewicht, unten ca. 8bar, oben 2-3 bar.


zusätzlich geben die auch klar die maximaldrücke vor. 
man kann inerhalb der vorgaben auf viele verschiedene weisen ein setup erreichen, das sich gleich anfühlt - ob man jetzt mehr druck in der hauptkammer fährt oder etwas mehr druckstufe. praktisch werden die wenigsten den genauen unterschied merken.

es strengt mich etwas an, dass viele leute nach genausten vorgaben verlangen, wenn alles, was wirklich nötig ist, schon spezifiziert ist.


----------



## scott-bussi (3. November 2008)

3) anti-dive einstellen, dass die gabel so weit abtaucht, dass es einem passt



Hallo juh,
im Großen und Ganzen hast Du ja recht, daß Abstimmen der Hauptkammer sollte nicht zu schwierig sein. Aber wenn ein Hersteller eine Anti-Dive Funktion in seine Gabel einbaut, erwarte ich in der Bed.-Anleitung wenigstens ein paar Worte dazu wie sie funktioniert und wie man sie einstellt!!

Ich brauche keinen Hinweis darauf, daß der Reifen freigängig sein muß oder das es gefährlich ist wenn man die Gabel falsch einbaut! Ein paar Anhaltspunke zur Einstellung sind aber sicher nicht zu viel verlangt. Wie viele Leute stellen ihre Gabel denn total falsch ein und meckern dann, daß die Gabel Müll ist!

Was bewirkt denn eine Veränderung des Drucks beim Anti Dive? Viel Druck = wenig eintauchen oder umgekehrt? Bisher hat noch niemand gepostet, daß er eine spürbare Veränderung bemerkt!! Wenn es da eine klare Ansage von Suntour gegeben hätte, würden die Leute hier auch nicht so viel mit den Drücken herum experimentieren.

Mir geht es übrigens genau wie Dir. Wenn die Gabel gut funktioniert meint man immer, es könnte noch besser gehen und fummelt dann völlig unnütz am Set up herum.


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (3. November 2008)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hallo Alle Zusammen,
> 
> es gibt ein neues Durolux Owners Manual. Ihr könnt es euch hier runterladen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

ich denke eine klare Ausage wurde gemacht, der Rest ist persönliche Einstellungssache/Abstimmung.


Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. November 2008)

So Gabel den ganzen Tag unter schlechtesten und harten Vorraussetzungen getestet.

Ochsenkopf Saisonabschluß bei Matsch und Steinen so groß wie Bierkisten auf der FR Strecke.

Wurzelteppiche / Steinfelder und Sprünge beim 5* DH
Steilabfahrten mit kleinen Sprüngen ins Flat

Unten 5 bar oben 3 bar.
Kampffertig (ohne die 10 KG Schlamm bis Abends) 78 KG

Ansprechverhalten und Nutzung des Federweges 

Durchschläge: 0 

Änderungen durch Druckausgleich von vorher 8 bar auf jetzt 3 bar: Gefühlsmäßig softeres Ansprechen

Zugstufe: nichts ändert sich beim drehen ...passt mir aber genau so wie sie ist...daher 

Hatte vorher ne billige M aus I ...mit der konnte ich (180mm v+h) mit den änderen Vollgasern (200mm v+h) nicht mithalten......jetzt bleib ich fast drann.....da nur die Gabel neu ist und ich nicht über Nacht besser geworden bin. 


Natürlich war der erste Aufschrei groß ...was`n das für ne Gabel...ach ne Suntour ...die bauen doch eher ****iß Gabeln....na ja wenigsten billig....bla bla bla

Da hilft es dann schon wenn einem die Meinung aderer nicht so wichtig ist 

Bin sehr mit der Gabel zufrieden!!!!!
Preis Leistung fast unschlagbar!!!!


Gut gemacht Suntour,weiter so!!!! Dann sind euere Gabeln bald Bikepark "geeignet"

kleiner Tip:  macht die Gabel einfach 4x so teuer und schon passt das Image.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. November 2008)

Na, na, na, die Gabel ist doch für so harte Beanspruchung gar nicht geeignet!

Darfst sie doch lt. Manual nur für All Mountain und Enduro benutzen und springen schon mal gar nicht!!

Spaß bei Seite, habe meine Gabel auch nach der Anweisung eingestellt (oben ca. 3 bar unten ca. 7 bar), funktioniert ganz gut. Bin am Wochenende gefahren, hatte aber am Schluß das Gefühl, daß die Gabel bei vollen 180 mm irgendwie von selbst härter geworden ist. Also kaum noch Negativfederweg hatte. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Hat schon mal einer versucht die neue Ouick Lock Achse zu bekommen? Soll man auch nachrüsten können! Und was kostet das?


----------



## BommelMaster (4. November 2008)

weiß jemand wie das innenleben auf der Luftfeder seite aufgebaut ist?

es gibt ja 2 ventile eins oben und eins unten, oder gibt es noch ein drittes?


----------



## aynis82 (4. November 2008)

@kistenbiker: wieviel wiegst du ungefähr ? oder hab ichs überlesen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (4. November 2008)

Ich Antworte mal für ihn. 78kg

Scot bussi. Bist du sehr viel gefahren??? Könnte es sein das die Gabel bzw. die Luft warm geworden ist??? Luftausdehnung??? Nur eine Idee.


----------



## scott-bussi (4. November 2008)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich Antworte mal für ihn. 78kg
> 
> Scot bussi. Bist du sehr viel gefahren??? Könnte es sein das die Gabel bzw. die Luft warm geworden ist??? Luftausdehnung??? Nur eine Idee.



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das der Grund sein könnte! 
1. Bin ich eine kl. 2 Std. Tour gefahren und keinen Downhillmarathon.
2. Bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen möchte ich mir gar nicht ausmahlen wie die Gabel bei 30° funktionieren würde.

Also daran sollte es eher nicht liegen. Trotzdem danke für die Antwort. Wenn sonst jemand eine Idee hat gerne posten.


----------



## Kistenbiker (5. November 2008)

scott-bussi schrieb:


> hatte aber am Schluß das Gefühl, daß die Gabel bei vollen 180 mm irgendwie von selbst härter geworden ist. Also kaum noch Negativfederweg hatte.
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
> Hat schon mal einer versucht die neue Ouick Lock Achse zu bekommen? Soll man auch nachrüsten können! Und was kostet das?



Meine wird bei ca. 179,99 mm auch "schlagartig" Härter    ne Spaß bei seite hatte keine Probleme und wir sind einen 4 Stunden DH/FR-Marathon gefahren.....lauter Hirnbefreite eben 


Was bringt die Quicky Achse???? Mein Vorderrad kommt nur bei def. raus.

Gut hab einen Bus .....bei normalem Autotransp. sicher interessant......andererseits fahren wir Stunden zum Park ...Sind Stunden im Park ...... da hätte ich die 1,5 Min mehr über.....ich !!!

Aber fürs Auge würd ich die auch haben wollen.


----------



## scott-bussi (7. November 2008)

Hi, ich muß mein Rad leider immer ins Auto packen, wenn ich biken will. Hab zwar einen Kombi aber das Vorderrad muß leider immer heraus. Frage mich halt ob das ständige rein und raus gut ist für die Verschraubung. Der Zeitaufwand ist eher nebensächlich.

Fährst Du die Durolux in Deinem Rocky? Mach doch mal Foto´s.


----------



## Kistenbiker (8. November 2008)

Bilder werd i machen ...wenn wieder Licht von oben kommt.

Ja Duro ist im 7 er drin und macht sich da sehr gut!!!!

Bin immer noch begeistert wie gut die Luftgabel anspricht


----------



## Schepperbeppo (10. November 2008)

Ich bin schon tierisch gespannt wie meine Durolux von Suntour zurückkommt und ob ich endlich die neue Zugstufenkartusche drinne hab.
Meine Frage jetzt: In einem anderen Duroluxfred hab ich gelesen dass die Durolux 180er Pm Bremsaufnahme hat. Stimmt das? ich glaube nämlich eher dass es ein 160er Pm ist, ich also noch ein +20 Adapter brauche wenn ich eine 180er Scheibe fahren will oder täusche ich mich.
Greez Freedolin80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kistenbiker (10. November 2008)

freedolin80 schrieb:


> Ich bin schon tierisch gespannt wie meine Durolux von Suntour zurückkommt und ob ich endlich die neue Zugstufenkartusche drinne hab.
> Meine Frage jetzt: In einem anderen Duroluxfred hab ich gelesen dass die Durolux 180er Pm Bremsaufnahme hat. Stimmt das? ich glaube nämlich eher dass es ein 160er Pm ist, ich also noch ein +20 Adapter brauche wenn ich eine 180er Scheibe fahren will oder täusche ich mich.
> Greez Freedolin80



RICHTIG für 180 èr brauchst noch keinen Adapter..... behaupte ich mal, da ich für meine 203 Scheiben einen mit 20mm brauchte.

Wieso hattest du sie eingeschickt??? Zugstufeneinstellung???
Und wie lange war sie weg???


----------



## Schepperbeppo (10. November 2008)

Ich hatte die Gabel zum umrüsten eingeschickt (180mm auf 160mm) da die Gabeln erst falsch verpackt waren.
Dann habe ich sie mit 160 nach ca 4-5Wochen wiederbekommen aber die Buchsen hatten Spiel und haben gescheppert und gewackelt. Also hab ich sie nochmal eingeschickt und gefragt ob sie gleich die alte Zugstufenkartusche (eigentlich nicht verstellbar) gegen die neue austauschen.
Was jetzt im Endeffekt gemacht worden ist weiss ich nicht aber der Händler meinte dass Suntour wohl das 09er Innenleben einbaut, was natürlich schnike wäre. Beim zweiten Mal hats wieder so 5Wochen gedauert.
Also die Sache mit der Bremsaufnahme ist abenteuerlich, weil meine 160er eigentlich auch gepasst hat, hab mir jetzt ne neue Juicy mit 185 gekauft und bin gespannt . 
Greez Freedolin


----------



## Daniel12 (18. November 2008)

also die PM Aufnahme ist standard, also für 160mm Scheibe, wenn es die Bremse so hergibt.

back to topic:

hab mir das teil auch gegönnt, lt. Händler schon mit der neuen Kartusche.
eingebaut, nach beiligendem Blatt eingestellt (6 Bar unten, 8 Bar oben), losgefahren, Endurotour auf dem Hometrail.
Fazit: sehr zähes Ansprechverhalten, meiner Meinung nach zu dickes Öl, Zugstufe geht nicht schwächer einzustellen. Nutzt den federweg gut aus, beim Drop allerdings hartes Durchschlagen in den Endanschlag.

also bitte nochmal für Doofe wie mich: bekommt man die Zugstufe schneller? bekommt man die gabel am Endanschlag progressiver?

Gruß, Daniel

PS: für den Preis ist die Gabel absolut top, denke es gibt hier nichts Vergleichbares...

PPs: und gewogen hab ich sie auch, mit komplettem Schaft 2617 Gramm


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (18. November 2008)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> also die PM Aufnahme ist standard, also für 160mm Scheibe, wenn es die Bremse so hergibt.
> 
> back to topic:
> 
> ...




Hi Daniel,

ja man bekommt die Gabel schneller, wenn du uns die Kartusche über den Fachhandel einschicken lassen kannst dann machen wir dir das Ding schneller. Eventuell hast du doch noch eine der alten Kartuschen erwischt. Hier gab es Probleme mit der Zugstufenverstellung. 

An Alle: Es ist hat sich im aktuellen Katalog wirklich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Die Direct-Mount-Bremsaufnahme der Durolux ist wie bereits schon mehrmals bemerkt nicht 180mm sondern 160mm. Wenn ihr eine 180mm Scheibe oder größer fahrt, dann müsst ihr mit einem Adapter arbeiten. 

Sorry dafür!

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## scott-bussi (18. November 2008)

Hallo, kann nur empfehlen das Angebot von Suntour mit dem Umbau der kartusche anzunehmen. Die Gabel funktioniert damit deutlich besser als mit der Alten! Habe aber trotzdem noch ein dünneres Öl eingefüllt. Bin eigentlich jetzt gut zufrieden.


----------



## Niedtaler (18. November 2008)

Hallo Suntour,
gilt dieses Angebot grundsätzlich. Ich hab eine der ersten Durolux-Gabeln, die über Wiener Bike Parts rausgeschickt wurden. Die Gabel weist die gleichen Schwierigkeiten auf, wie sie hier beschrieben wurden.
Kann die ganze Gabel zu Euch geschickt werden?
Erfolgt die Abwicklung über meinen Händler oder direkt an Euch?
Kann ich die neue Schnellspannachse direkt über Euch beziehen?

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (19. November 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> Hallo Suntour,
> gilt dieses Angebot grundsätzlich. Ich hab eine der ersten Durolux-Gabeln, die über Wiener Bike Parts rausgeschickt wurden. Die Gabel weist die gleichen Schwierigkeiten auf, wie sie hier beschrieben wurden.
> Kann die ganze Gabel zu Euch geschickt werden?
> Erfolgt die Abwicklung über meinen Händler oder direkt an Euch?
> ...



Hallo Niedtaler,

Wenn es nur die Kartusche betrifft, dann kannst du die Gabel gerne direkt zu uns schicken. Wir bauen dir die dann um. Bitte leg aber ein Schreiben bei damit die Service Leute wissen warum es geht.

Wegen den Qloc Achsen muss ich dich leider an den Fachhandel verweisen. Dieser kann die Achsen aber gerne bei uns bestellen. Im Moment haben wir sie leider noch nicht auf Lager. Die sollten aber Anfang nächsten Jahres eintreffen.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR


----------



## Daniel12 (19. November 2008)

Hey Suntour Gang, 
kann ich auch die Kartusche direkt über Euch einschicken?
Weil es wäre für mich definitiv deutlich einfacher, die Kartusche auszubauen und zu Euch zu schicken, als die Gabel auszubauen, diese dann an den Händler zu schicken, der sie dann zu Euch schickt...

und wenn ja, was muss ich machen, Rg. in Kopie beilegen?

und wie lange dauert es denn, bis das Teil zurück ist? möchte nicht mehrere Wochen darauf warten müssen!

Danke und Gruß, Daniel


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (19. November 2008)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> Hey Suntour Gang,
> kann ich auch die Kartusche direkt über Euch einschicken?
> Weil es wäre für mich definitiv deutlich einfacher, die Kartusche auszubauen und zu Euch zu schicken, als die Gabel auszubauen, diese dann an den Händler zu schicken, der sie dann zu Euch schickt...
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

Ja auch du kannst deine Kartusche einschicken. Ich muss dich aber schon jetzt drauf hinweisen, dass die Kartusche von einem ausgebildeten Zweiradmechaniker aus und eingebaut werden muss. Du weisst ja, Produkthaftungsgesetze. Wenn du mir also bitte einen Zettel beilegst auf dem steht das die Kartusche von einem Zweiradmechaniker ausgebaut wurde, dann kannst du sie gerne direkt einschicken. Die ganze Gabel wäre allerdings besser, dann kann man auch gleich noch ein bisschen was an der Schierung machen. Das Gesamtkonzept ist dann sicherliche besser als wenn du nur die Kartusche umbaust. 

Überleg es dir.

Gruss

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## aynis82 (19. November 2008)

hallo suntour...

ich habe genau das selbe problem mit der zugstufe(keine funktion) nur das es noch ein wenig komplizierter ist als bei den anderen !

den ich habe die durolux HIER im bikemarket gekauft und der jenige hatte sie selbst nur aus seinem komplett rad demontiert. daher besitze ich keine rechnung.
kann man trotzdem etwas machen ?
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niedtaler (19. November 2008)

@ suntour
Danke für die schnelle Antwort mit dem ausgezeichneten Koopertionsangebot.

Soll die Rücksendung an diese Adresse erfolgen?

SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH 
Am Marschallfeld 6a
83626 Valley, Germany 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Welche Unterlagen müssen der Rücksendung beigefügt werden?
Welcher Ansprechpartner ist zu adressieren?
Ist es hilfreich die Forumsbeiträge in Kopie beizulegen?

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (20. November 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> @ suntour
> Danke für die schnelle Antwort mit dem ausgezeichneten Koopertionsangebot.
> 
> Soll die Rücksendung an diese Adresse erfolgen?
> ...



Hi Niedtaler,

Bitte füge deine Rechnung und ein kurzes Anschreiben bei ( am besten Ausdruch von Forumsbeitrag) dann wissen alle worum es geht. 

Die Adresse stimmt, als Ansprechpartner kannst du "Service-Abteilung" ruf schreiben. 

Wir haben intern die Regel die Gabeln innerhalb von 48 Stunden zu bearbeiten und wieder raus zu schicken.

Gruss

Tim


----------



## aynis82 (20. November 2008)

okay das mit dem rechnung beilegen ist mir schon klar...
nur geht es in meinem fall nicht...
kann man trotzdem etwas machen ?

aynis82


----------



## Daniel12 (21. November 2008)

ha, ich meinte ja auch die Gabel und nicht die Kartusche.
Und wenn Ihr dann noch na der Schmierung und generellen Funktion tunen könnt, umso besser!
und wenn die gabel innerhalb 48 Stunden bearbeitet wird, spitze!
werde sie am Montag direkt zu Euch schicken!
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (21. November 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> okay das mit dem rechnung beilegen ist mir schon klar...
> nur geht es in meinem fall nicht...
> kann man trotzdem etwas machen ?
> 
> aynis82



Hi Aynis,

so so keine Rechnung,........mhhhh was machen wir denn da? 

Naja wenn SR SUNTOUR drauf steht wirds wohl auch von uns sein. Kannst du gerne einschicken bitte mit Anschreiben warum es geht. 

Gruss

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## aynis82 (21. November 2008)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi Aynis,
> 
> so so keine Rechnung,........mhhhh was machen wir denn da?
> 
> ...



na das klingt doch gut, schön das es auch unkompliziert geht  

habe da noch fragen:

1. kann/darf man einen verweis auf dieses forum geben ? damit die jenigen genau wissen worum es geht... quasi das UNS der austausch angeboten wurde durch den hier im mtb-news forum vertretenen service von suntour ?
2. gibt es eine deadline bis wann die gabel beim service sein muss ? im moment brauche ich noch mein bike ziemlich "oft" und eine ersatzgabel liegt hier leider nicht herum...

aynis82


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (21. November 2008)

aynis82 schrieb:


> na das klingt doch gut, schön das es auch unkompliziert geht
> 
> habe da noch fragen:
> 
> ...



Hi Aynis,

ja es ist sogar sehr sinnvoll die Einträge aus dem Forum mit beizulegen, dass macht es den Kollegen einfach warum es geht. 

Die Gabel kannst du dann einschicken wenn es dir am besten passt. Aber bitte nicht erst in einem Jahr dann haben wir wahrscheinlich Probleme das ganze nachzuvollziehen.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## Niedtaler (1. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein kurzes Update.
Ich hatte meine Durolux Samstag vor ner Woche zum Service geschickt. Letzten Freitag, also ne knappe Woche später war sie wieder zurück, mit neuer Kartusche und optimal eingestellt.
Vor so einer erstklassigen Dienstleistung kann man einfach nur den Hut ziehen.
Vielen Dank an das Suntour Service Team.

Gruß, Niedtaler


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. Dezember 2008)

Niedtaler schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kurzes Update.
> Ich hatte meine Durolux Samstag vor ner Woche zum Service geschickt. Letzten Freitag, also ne knappe Woche später war sie wieder zurück, mit neuer Kartusche und optimal eingestellt.
> Vor so einer erstklassigen Dienstleistung kann man einfach nur den Hut ziehen.
> Vielen Dank an das Suntour Service Team.
> ...



Hi Niedtaler,

Vielen Dank für dein positive Feedback. Freut uns das die Gabel jetzt passt.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keinewerbung (5. Dezember 2008)

also bei dem ganzen Service seitens Suntour... da muss ich gleich mal sagen. meine nächste Gabel wird die Durolux (hoffentlich mit funktionierender Zugstufe  ) nein aber da können sich ein paar Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!!

jetzt brauch ich nur noch Geld  

gruß

PS: hab im Netzt geschaut, ich finde aber die SF9 (also die neuer Version) nirgens! was kostet kostet die denn und wo bekommt man die?


----------



## keinewerbung (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mal noch eine Frage. man liest ja, dass man die Gabel sowohl mit 160 als auch mit 180mm Federweg nutzen kann... also das man intern einfach was ändern muss... (spacer oder was wei sich was). 

Kann mir jemand sagen wie aufwendig das ist? Muss man die da einschicken oder kann man das selber machen (habe mit gabel zerlegen erfahrungen, trau mir das also problemlos zu).

danke euch


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (8. Dezember 2008)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> Ich habe mal noch eine Frage. man liest ja, dass man die Gabel sowohl mit 160 als auch mit 180mm Federweg nutzen kann... also das man intern einfach was ändern muss... (spacer oder was wei sich was).
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie aufwendig das ist? Muss man die da einschicken oder kann man das selber machen (habe mit gabel zerlegen erfahrungen, trau mir das also problemlos zu).
> 
> danke euch



Hi,

Also die 2009 Gabeln werden ca. im Februar lieferbar sein. Der Preis wird auch wie die 2008 bie 399 Euronen liegen. 

Die Gabel wirds wieder in zwei Varianten geben einmal die 140-180mm Version oder die 120-160mm Version. Bei beiden kannst du den Federweg stufenlos verstellen. Das bedeutet, dass du die 180mm Version auch mit 160mm runtergetravelt fahren kannst.

Beste Grüße

SR SUNTOUR SERVICE


----------



## keinewerbung (8. Dezember 2008)

hi, danke für die antwort. 

was ich allerdings meinte. kann man die 120-160mm Gabel auf 180mm aufbocken... denn ich brauch normal nicht mehr als 160mm es sei denn ich bin mal im Park.. dann wäre es super wenn man 180mm rausholen kann... 120mm brauch ich als Kletterhilfe.

gruß


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (8. Dezember 2008)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> hi, danke für die antwort.
> 
> was ich allerdings meinte. kann man die 120-160mm Gabel auf 180mm aufbocken... denn ich brauch normal nicht mehr als 160mm es sei denn ich bin mal im Park.. dann wäre es super wenn man 180mm rausholen kann... 120mm brauch ich als Kletterhilfe.
> 
> gruß



Ahhhh....., jetzt hab ich dich!

Nein leider geht das nicht. Die "Traveladjust" Kartuschen sind in sich geschlossen und funktionieren grundlegen anderst wie z.B. eine Epicon Kartusche die man mit Spacern umbauen kann. 

Gruss

SR SUNTOUR


----------



## kletteraffe (9. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Frage:
Sind die Decals bei den 2009er Durolux-Modellen sicher nun Unterlack oder sind noch Aufkleber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SR SUNTOUR (9. Dezember 2008)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Sind die Decals bei den 2009er Durolux-Modellen sicher nun Unterlack oder sind noch Aufkleber?



Hallo,

die sind ganz sicher unter Lack!

Gruß

SR SUNTOUR


----------



## kletteraffe (9. Dezember 2008)

Großes Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

//Edith fragt:
Hat sich zu 2009 an der Qualität der Einstellschrauben für Rebound usw. an den Tauchrohren was geändert? Der Rebound meiner Duro FR20 (geiles Teil btw - sehr zu empfehlen für dicke Hardtails) war in der Einstellung etwas tricky, was allerdings nur an diesem Teil lag


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2008)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also die 2009 Gabeln werden ca. im Februar lieferbar sein. Der Preis wird auch wie die 2008 bie 399 Euronen liegen.
> 
> ...




Moin,

also meine 2009 Durolux kam vorgestern beim Händler an ....... woran ist erkennbar das es eine 2009 Gabel ist, nicht das e.wiener noch ne 2008 rausgeschickt hat.

gruß ollo


----------



## keinewerbung (14. Dezember 2008)

hi, glaube das kann ich dir auch beantworten. schau dir die auf der suntour hp an. das Dekor ist ein neues! wenn es mit der aktuellen übereinpasst hast du ne 2009.... zudem sollte da ne schnellspann Steckachse dabei sein.


----------



## ollo (14. Dezember 2008)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> hi, glaube das kann ich dir auch beantworten. schau dir die auf der suntour hp an. das Dekor ist ein neues! wenn es mit der aktuellen übereinpasst hast du ne 2009.... zudem sollte da ne schnellspann Steckachse dabei sein.



Prima, werde ich Dienstag sehen ob das Dekor von der HP mit der Gabel übereinstimmt.

Danke und gruß
ollo


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. Dezember 2008)

keinewerbung schrieb:


> also bei dem ganzen Service seitens Suntour... da muss ich gleich mal sagen. meine nächste Gabel wird die Durolux (hoffentlich mit funktionierender Zugstufe  ) nein aber da können sich ein paar Hersteller mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!!!
> brauch ich nur noch Geld



Unter anderem aus diesem Grund habe ich sie mir jetzt auch bestellt.


----------



## ollo (16. Dezember 2008)

.....es war vom Dekor schon mal die 2009 ner aber leider mit der falschen Steckachse, verbaut war die Imbusschlüsselvariante.

Aber zum ersten Eindruck der Gabel  

gruß ollo


----------



## Surtre (16. Dezember 2008)

@SR SUNTOUR
Auch wenn die 2385g out of the box ohne Fernbedienung meiner 2009er Durolux in 1.5 und 180mm schon nicht schlecht sind, würde ich ganz gern die Absenkung möglichst weit entfernen. Gibt es da evtl. eine passende Kartusche ohne Absenkfunktion oder die Möglichkeit, dass ein ausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker  in den Kartuschen die Anlenkung der Absenkung entfernt?
Eine einzelne Kartusche zum Basteln wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.

Danke

-Surtre-


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (17. Dezember 2008)

Surtre schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR
> Auch wenn die 2385g out of the box ohne Fernbedienung meiner 2009er Durolux in 1.5 und 180mm schon nicht schlecht sind, würde ich ganz gern die Absenkung möglichst weit entfernen. Gibt es da evtl. eine passende Kartusche ohne Absenkfunktion oder die Möglichkeit, dass ein ausgebildeter Zweiradmechaniker  in den Kartuschen die Anlenkung der Absenkung entfernt?
> Eine einzelne Kartusche zum Basteln wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Surtre,

Nein leider gibt es diese Funktion nicht da das Absenksystem auf einem Zwei-Kammer-System beruht. Du müsstest schon die zweite Kammer entfernen umd keine Absenkfunktion mehr zu haben. Aber wenn du diese nicht nutzten willst dann lass doch einfach den Hebel weg. Kann ja nichts passieren.

Gruß

SR SUNTOUR


----------



## Surtre (17. Dezember 2008)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hallo Surtre,
> 
> Aber wenn du diese nicht nutzten willst dann lass doch einfach den Hebel weg. Kann ja nichts passieren.



Der ist doch schon längst eingespart, genauso wie die Zuganlenkung an der Krone, deren Befestigung und die Abdeckung des Ventils gegen leichte Kappen getauscht sind. 
Trotzdem Danke für die Info.

-Surtre-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Talib (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mal zwei Fragen, die im Diskussionsverlauf noch nicht endgültig geklärt wurden.

Zum einen hat meine Durolux schon im Neuzustand leichtes Spiel in den Buchsen, zumindest so, dass man es deutlich spürt und hört(!).
Zum zweiten bekomme ich einfach keine Einstellung, mit etwas mehr Progression hin. Wenn ich den Sag richitg einstelle, bekomme ich sie im Stand trotzdem auf 160mm eingefedert, Gabel bleibt also sehr lange, sehr linear. Baue ich mehr Druck auf, wird sie noch unsensibler, als sie eh schon ist. Super wäre also etwas mehr Progression und gleichzeitg gutes Ansprechverhalten. Jemand einen Tipp? (natürlich auch gern ein Kommentar zum Spiel der Gabel)


----------



## juh (28. Dezember 2008)

zum federverhalten:
1) mit welcher methode misst du den sag? sitzt du aufm rad? wieviel sag fährst du?
2) meine 180er durolux kann man im stand sehr weit einfedern. anfangs hatte ich angst, dass die in dem setup, das ich fahre, richtig hart durchschlägt. das ist mir allerdings nie passiert, trotz willenlosem droppen, ohne dass ich mehr luft reingepumpt hab. will sagen: wenn die gabel sich nur im stehen unangenehm weit einfedern lässt, isses egal. wenns beim fahren auch so ist, dass sie weit durchsackt, erhöhe den druck in der oberen kammer etwas.

zum buchsenspiel:
meine durolux kam nicht übermäßig toll montiert an. bei mir hat sich gerne die kappe aus dem linken tauchrohr rausgedreht. ein leichtes schalgen beim ausfedern hatte ich auch, nachdem ich das casting einmal abgenommen hatte, da haben sich die unteren schrauben immer wieder gelöst und sich nicht so festziehen lassen, dass sie gehalten haben. mittelfestes loctite hat gegen beides geholfen.

ich hoffe, geholfen zu haben,
grüße, jörg


----------



## Talib (28. Dezember 2008)

fahre so ca. 1,5cm Sag. Gemessen mit Kabelbinder beim draufsitzen - ich denke, das ist bei 180mm ehr wenig. Durchgeschlagen ist sie mir auch noch nicht, aber durch die hohe Linearität der Federlinie ist sie schon 5cm eingefedert, wenn ich in technischen Passagen auf dem Rad stehe. Da wäre dann natürlich etwas mehr Progessivität hilfreich, so dass man eben auch im Stehen noch genügend Reserve hat.

Zum Spiel in den Buchsen: werd mal abwarten, ob sich das noch stark verändert/verstärkt. Haben denn alle hier schon im Neuzustand ein gewisses Spiel gehabt, oder bildet meine Gabel dabei eine Ausnahme?


----------



## scott-bussi (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Talib,

1. bei 18 cm Federweg ist es normal wenn die Gabel ca. 5 cm eintaucht wenn Du stehst. Ca. 30 % Sag ist absolut normal. 
2. Beim Befüllen der Gabel unten so viel herein bis der SAG passt, dann oben ca. 2 bar und schrittweise erhöhen, bis die Progression passt bzw. die noch sensibel anspricht. Etwas Gabelöl in den Tauchrohren sorgt für eine bessere Schmierung der Dichtungen und macht die Gabel sensibler.
3. Spiel darf die Gabel nicht haben. Meine hat weniger Spiel als alle anderen Gabeln die ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Schepperbeppo (31. Dezember 2008)

Meine Gabel hat seit der Umstellung von 180 auf 160 mm an den Buchsen Spiel, macht sich aber nur im Stand, nicht beim fahren bemerkbar. Ich hatte die Gabel seit dem auch bei Suntour zur Montage der neuen Zugstufenkartusche, und hab auch gefragt ob  das Buchsenspiel normal ist, die haben nichts geändert also geh ich davon aus dass das so passt. 
Greez freedolin


----------



## Kistenbiker (3. Januar 2009)

Talib schrieb:


> fahre so ca. 1,5cm Sag. Gemessen mit Kabelbinder beim draufsitzen - ich denke, das ist bei 180mm ehr wenig. Durchgeschlagen ist sie mir auch noch nicht, aber durch die hohe Linearität der Federlinie ist sie schon 5cm eingefedert, wenn ich in technischen Passagen auf dem Rad stehe. Da wäre dann natürlich etwas mehr Progessivität hilfreich, so dass man eben auch im Stehen noch genügend Reserve hat.
> 
> Zum Spiel in den Buchsen: werd mal abwarten, ob sich das noch stark verändert/verstärkt. Haben denn alle hier schon im Neuzustand ein gewisses Spiel gehabt, oder bildet meine Gabel dabei eine Ausnahme?




Hi Talib,
bei 1,5 cm SAG bei 180 mm wundert es mich nicht das die Gabel besch.... anspricht.
Habe meine nach dem Setup vom Suntor Team hier aus dem Fred eingestellt und die Gabel geht super!!!!

Beim Straßen fahren kommt sie einem viel zu hart vor......das ändert sich aber auf dem Trail ......einfach drüber die Gabel macht den Rest 
Beim Fahren dann noch bischen hier und bischen da und gut ist es...bisher.

Bei den jetztigen temp. spricht sie allerdings eher wie ein gelbes Koni auf Stufe 6 an.
Bei "normalen" Temp. geht sie wie Schmids Katze.
Im Stand kann ich sie auch auf ca. 150 mm drücken mit aller Gewalt, schlägt aber nicht durch...auch wennst mal a Wurzel in der Landung triffst.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.

Bei meiner war und ist bisher 0,0 Spiel !!! Und die hat schon a paar heffffftige Abfahrten hinter sich.


----------



## kletteraffe (24. April 2009)

Moin,

Ich mit meiner folgendes Problem - is ne 180er:

Auf meinem Hometrail gibts ne Art Anlieger, da kommt man richtig schnell angeflogen (is bei meinem hometrail video die letzte Action die man sieht), gibt ordentlich Druck aufs Pedal und rum is man.

Verständlicher Weise gibts viel Kompression. Durch mein hartes Setup - 8,5bar in der Hauptkammer - taucht die Gabel dort nicht komplett ein. Ich habe jetzt beobachtet, dass in dieser Kurve mein Reifen auf Höhe der Dichtungen am linken Tauchrohr schleift. Ist ein BigBetty 2,4

Ist diese Verwindung - immerhin sinds fast 1,5cm - normal? Würde ein weicheres Setup dies verhindern?

Weicher kann ich die Gabel kaum fahren, da sie mir sonst zu leicht zu viel Federweg verbraucht. Ich könnte vielleicht noch ein halbes bar weg nehmen.

Freu mich über Vorschläge oder Hinweise 

Thx
Chris


----------



## juh (25. April 2009)

also normal klingt das nicht;
das sollte eigentlich nicht von der gabel kommen. so wies klingt, würde ich eher aufs vordere laufrad als ursache tippen:
- ist die steckachse fest?
- hat die nabe spiel?
- lockere speichen?
- wie breit ist die felge? (schmale felge + breiter reifen geben grad in solchen kompressionsanliegern ein alptraum-duo ab, es kann durchaus sein, dass es einem bei solchen sachen bei extremem unterschied den reifen von der felge zieht)


----------



## Bumble (25. April 2009)

juh schrieb:


> - wie breit ist die felge? (schmale felge + breiter reifen geben grad in solchen kompressionsanliegern ein alptraum-duo ab, es kann durchaus sein, dass es einem bei solchen sachen bei extremem unterschied den reifen von der felge zieht)



Ich hab auf ner DT 5.1 eine Muddy Mary 2.5 Downhill montiert, also das von dir beschriebene Extrem: relativ schmale Felge mit sehr fettem Reifen und habe keinerlei Kontaktspuren an der Innenseite der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (26. April 2009)

Hm - erst mal danke für die Antworten.
Kombi ist DeeTracks mit BigBetty in 2,4, LRS ist frisch zentriert von nem Freund der Zweiradmechaniker ist. Gehe schwer davon aus, dass er auch die Nabe gecheckt hat.

Ich finds ja auch sehr komisch. Mein Steuersatz hat nen Knax - aber ich denk kaum, dass der die Ursache sein könnte. 
Zudem fahr ich auch nicht so wenig Druck im Reifen, als dass der sich aufgrund geringen Druck so sehr verformen sollte.

Ich werd nochmal alles checken, um andere Fehlerquellen ausschließen zu können.


----------



## Totoxl (26. April 2009)

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Sache, damit man mal sieht wie viel Platz da ist. Das ist so schlecht zu beurteilen. Aber bei einer 20mm Steckachse so eine extreme verwindung der Gabel würde mich wundern. 1,5cm sind schon sehr viel.


----------



## kletteraffe (26. April 2009)

Hier kommen die Bilder:

--> 









Ok - ich bin ja zufrieden mit der Gabel und will hier nix schlecht reden. Deswegen bin ich mir, wenn ich so nachdenke, gar nicht mehr sicher obs überhaupt beim Anlieger-fahren schleift. Könnte auch bei den vielen HipJumps die wir hier haben passieren.

Ich werd mal was drüber kleben, oder Kreide benutzen. Dann müsste ich ja sehen wann der Reifen Kontakt hatte.

Fakt is aber, dass der Reifen an die Gabel kommt. Bin ratlos warum?


----------



## Bumble (26. April 2009)

Wenn es die normale Betty ist (Faltreifen), vermute ich mal, dass du den Reifen mit zu wenig Luft fährst und er halt in nem scharf gefahrenen Anlieger walkt.

Die Karkasse der Betty iss ja schon recht dünn für meinen Geschmack, oder hat sich das verbessert ?

Wiegt die immer noch schlanke 800gr. ?


----------



## Kistenbiker (26. April 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn es die normale Betty ist (Faltreifen), vermute ich mal, dass du den Reifen mit zu wenig Luft fährst und er halt in nem scharf gefahrenen Anlieger walkt.



Umfang BB 26 Zoll = 2111 mm
halber Weg ~ 1055 mm

wenn ein Mantel in der Zeit, den er braucht um an die Standrohre zu kommen nicht wieder rund ist.......wird er wohl nie mehr rund!?  


Würde mal tippen das die Felge nicht 100% mittig zentriert ist und/oder die Speichenspannung zu gering....was ein "verdrücken" erklären würde.... 1,5 cm sind aber schon sehr viel!!

Evtl. hat sich da auch nur mal ein Ast reingeklemmt und den Reifen an die Gabel gedrückt ......wirst wohl mal beobachten müßen.

Wenn das an der Gabel liegen würde solltest du bald Haarrisse an der Gabelbrücke sehen können.....bei der Verschränkung.


----------



## Bumble (27. April 2009)

Kistenbiker schrieb:


> wenn ein Mantel in der Zeit, den er braucht um an die Standrohre zu kommen nicht wieder rund ist.......wird er wohl nie mehr rund!?



Klingt auch wieder logisch. 

Dann wohl eher ein schlabbriges Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (27. April 2009)

Also ich hab alles gecheckt und nix wackelt oder is ausgelutscht. Ich denk nicht dass die DeeTrax ein schlabbriges LR ist...

Wahrscheinlich ist meine Gabel auch nur mitm Toifel im Bunde  oder ich fahr zu hart ^^


----------



## Totoxl (27. April 2009)

Ich würde den Fehler auch irgendwo im Laufrad vemuten. Hast du alle Speichen geprüft?
Vieleicht ist eine gerissen, das sich das Laufrad unter Last verwindet, das müßte man zwar eigentlich sehen, aber man kann ja nie Wissen?


----------



## Qia (28. April 2009)

kletteraffe schrieb:


> Ok - ich bin ja zufrieden mit der Gabel und will hier nix schlecht reden. Deswegen bin ich mir, wenn ich so nachdenke, gar nicht mehr sicher obs überhaupt beim Anlieger-fahren schleift. Könnte auch bei den vielen HipJumps die wir hier haben passieren.
> 
> Ich werd mal was drüber kleben, oder Kreide benutzen. Dann müsste ich ja sehen wann der Reifen Kontakt hatte.
> 
> Fakt is aber, dass der Reifen an die Gabel kommt. Bin ratlos warum?



Hi,
ich würde mir mal alles ganz genau ansehen...

Es könnte ein kaputter Nabenflansch sein, eine gerissene Speiche....das sind Sachen, die man nicht gleich sieht.

Nimm die Achse raus und Schau Dir die Achse genau an, speziell wenns so eine Schnellspannachse ist-

Schau Dir die Halter von der Achse an, ob einer angebrochen ist....kann passieren, wenn man die zu fest anzieht. (is mir mal bei ner Motorradgabel passiert )

Überprüfe die Lager. 

Schau ob alle Bauteile der Gabel vernünftig verschraubt sind oben und unten. 

Ich tippe auch eher auf das Laufrad, weil die Gabel bei mir derartig Steif ist, dass ich mir die Verwindung im Grunde nicht vorstellen kann und ich hatte schon weit dünnere Gabeln, die sowas nicht gemacht haben.

Grüße
Qia


----------



## kletteraffe (28. April 2009)

Thx für Eure Antworten.

Wie gesagt hab ich zusammen mit einem guten Freund alle relevanten Bauteile gecheckt - der ist Zweiradmechniker. Konnten nix finden.

Dass die Gabel steif ist, bezweifel ich gar nicht und auch nix Gegenteiliges gemerkt. Komisch ist halt, dass ich Schleifspuren an der Gabel habe oO

Hatte keine Gelegenheit zu fahren, bzw. war, seit dem ichs bemerkt hab, nur mitm Hardtail unterwegs. Ich werd mal nen Aufkleber dran machen - dann seh ich ja wanns evtl wieder Kontakt hatte

Hm - noch jemand mit nem metallischen Klacken beim einfedern? Ich glaub ich muss sie doch mal einschicken 

Chris


----------



## Taxoffice! (3. Mai 2009)

Talib schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal zwei Fragen, die im Diskussionsverlauf noch nicht endgültig geklärt wurden.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Spiel habe ich auch Anscheinend ist es auch nicht normal, obwohl ich beim Fahren nichts davon merke. 

Ich habe meine bei gocycle gekauft. Wäre es besser die Gabel direkt zu Suntour zu schicken oder zu gocycle?


----------



## Taxoffice! (4. Mai 2009)

Edit:
Wie lange dauert es normalerweise wenn man die Gabel direkt zu Suntour schickt?


----------



## Kistenbiker (4. Mai 2009)

Wüde das über SR abwickeln.
Ging bei meiner Kartusche sehr schnell (2 Tage)

Schreib Ihnen eine PM dann geht das normal ratz fatz! 

Glaube mal was von 8 Tagen für eine Reklamation gelesen zu haben.....glauben heißt nicht genau wissen!


----------



## kletteraffe (4. Mai 2009)

Gestern bei Bierchen und klönen sind wir endlich drauf gekommen, warum ich den Abrieb an der Gabel habe. 
In der Schlammschlacht von Osternohe war der Schlamm irgendwann so hefeteigartig mit kleinem Kieseln durchsetzt. Beim liften mitm Schlepper hat sich das böse zugesetzt und wohl das Casting angeschmiergelt. 
Zumindest haben das noch andere Fahrer und so sind wir gestern aufn Trichter gekommen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber und damit sich keiner irgend welche Gedanken über etwaiges Flexen der Durolux macht 

Blöd nur, dass ich jetzt wieder auf die Suche gehn muss, was in dem komischen Anlieger dann "rrrrrrrrrr" am Rad macht


----------



## Totoxl (4. Mai 2009)

Du Ar... 
Ich grübel und grübel und dann kommt sowas.
Ist natürlich nur Spaß. Sei froh das es nur ein "wenig" Sand war.


----------



## kletteraffe (4. Mai 2009)

Hehe ich war ja echt dankbar für die Antworten 

Aber ich bin ja so fair und geb mir die Blöße ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasumichin (5. Mai 2009)

.... beitrag gelöscht weil schon erledigt!!


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

Servus!
Seit zwei Tagen hab ich nun auch eine 09er Durolux im Bike verbaut. Bisher (noch ohne Tuning) kann ich einfach nur sagen 
Geiles Teil. Federwegsverstellung funktioniert einwandfrei und absolut easy - die QR-Steckachse passt wunderbar mit meiner Hope-Nabe zusammen - ich glaub ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass es da Probleme gibt. Das Rebound-Knöpfle bewirkt auch etwas  

So nun aber zu meiner Frage. In das untere Ventil (TravelAdjust-Seite) habe ich 6bar gegeben - das passt auch wunderbar. In das obere Ventil (Rebound-Seite) provisorisch 3,5 bar reingegeben - irgendwie bin ich aber blind und finde nirgends Infos was diese Luftkammer bewirkt bzw nach was ich mich beim einstellen des Luftdrucks richten kann?

Ich habe bereits im Suntour-Workshopbook und im Final_Manual_Durolux geschaut.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruss
René


----------



## Taxoffice! (7. Mai 2009)

Das ist so eine Art Druckstufendämpfung. Je mehr (max 5 bar) du rein machst, desto weniger sackt die Gabel an steilen Stufen ab, allerdings wird das Ansprechverhalten minimal schlechter. Der von Suntour empfohlene Wert beträgt 3,5 bar. Ich fahre auch auch mit diesem Luftdruck und finde das passt ganz gut

Grüße


----------



## matou (7. Mai 2009)

Ah ok, danke!
Dann lass ich es erstmal so.

Gruss René


----------



## Bumble (7. Mai 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Art Druckstufendämpfung. Je mehr (max 5 bar) du rein machst, desto weniger sackt die Gabel an steilen Stufen ab,



Wo haste denn die interessante Info her ? 

Oder beruht das auf eigenen Erfahrungen ?


----------



## kletteraffe (7. Mai 2009)

SR-SUNTOUR hatte bei den Druckangaben angegeben, dass mehr als 3,5 bar rechts kaum Auswirkungen haben, oder erinner ich mich grad falsch?

(bin grad zu faul zum suchen)


----------



## Taxoffice! (7. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wo haste denn die interessante Info her ?
> 
> Oder beruht das auf eigenen Erfahrungen ?



Das sind eigene Erfahrungen, probier's einfach selber mal aus. Mach zuerst 1 bar und danach 5 bar rein, dann wirst du festellen, dass die Gabel nicht so weit abtaucht.



kletteraffe schrieb:


> SR-SUNTOUR hatte bei den Druckangaben angegeben, dass mehr als 3,5 bar rechts kaum Auswirkungen haben, oder erinner ich mich grad falsch?
> 
> (bin grad zu faul zum suchen)



Das habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen, aber einen Unterschied spürt man auf jeden Fall. Die von Suntour empfohlenen 3,5 bar sind aber ideal.


----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Das sind eigene Erfahrungen, probier's einfach selber mal aus. Mach zuerst 1 bar und danach 5 bar rein, dann wirst du festellen, dass die Gabel nicht so weit abtaucht.



Das ist doch jetzt mal ne klasse Aussage. 

Der Mindestdruck liegt bei 3.5bar und du empfiehlst mir zuerst mal 1bar reinzumachen 

Weiter bitte mit solch praxisgerechten Tipps.


----------



## Taxoffice! (8. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das ist doch jetzt mal ne klasse Aussage.
> 
> Der Mindestdruck liegt bei 3.5bar und du empfiehlst mir zuerst mal 1bar reinzumachen
> 
> Weiter bitte mit solch praxisgerechten Tipps.



 Ja, empfehle ich. Du wirst den Unterschied schon beim Setzten auf das Rad feststellen. Das du so nicht den DH in Bad Wildbad fahren sollst ist klar, oder? Übrigens habe ich oben geschrieben, dass der von Suntor empfohlene Minimum Druck bei 3,5 bar liegt und ich auch selbst mit diesem Druck fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Mai 2009)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich oben geschrieben, dass der von Suntor empfohlene Minimum Druck bei 3,5 bar liegt und ich auch selbst mit diesem Druck fahre.



Siehst du, und der kommt auch rein und nicht weniger.

Thema Ende.


----------



## Taxoffice! (8. Mai 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Thema Ende.


----------

